# Stillborn and apparent fibroids



## GaiaValley (Apr 15, 2013)

Delilah, our 5 year old Nubian who arrived in Gaia Valley about 5 weeks ago apparently was pregnant for the first time with her twin brother being the father. Now, I found it very odd that at her age that this was her first pregnancy... then things did not proceed quite 'normally' she continued to get bigger and bigger with all the signs of impending delivery and then nothing for weeks! On Monday morning at 2:30am, I heard her pawing at the floor of the Delivery Suite, aka our horse trailer, which is parked right outside our bedroom window. So I went out and she was finally in labor! I sat with her for an hour and then her water broke. So far, so good but it went downhill fast. Her labor waned. No baby was forthcoming. My husband came out and decided that she needed our help and found that she was not dilated properly... the baby could not come out! My husband had reach in and pull out the baby which was stillborn.  After a bit of recovery time, we waited for Delilah to start pushing again either for a 2nd baby or the afterbirth... however, nothing. Being as big as she was, we expected twins. So, hubby did another internal exam and found no other baby but MANY growths in her uterus.  So, we let her clean up her baby and then buried it. 

In order to thwart infection, we have her on penicillan however the bottle I bought did not have the proper dosage. After some research, we're upping the dosage to the appropriate levels. She's not eating and still has some discharge and loose stools. We called the vet and was told to keep her on the antibiotics. 

Are there any suggestions? :chin:


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you sure these growths are not part of the uturus? Now most people don't repose this I didn't until I saw a c section my self that they have suction cup like growths that help to clean the fluids that the babies live in.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Has she passed her after birth? If possible take a picture of it and post it. I know it seems like my does always have a lot of lumps in theirs. 

So sorry for all this.

I will say that I had a twin brother bred his sister and mom, and I got the most beautiful babies. I just don't want you to think if there was a problem it was becasue the brother bred her.


----------



## GaiaValley (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, she passed the afterbirth but she had buried it under straw and it was promptly flushed once we found it.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I think what your husband was feeling are the areas where the placenta attaches to the uterus. They are called caruncles(sp?). This article explains it.

http://www.vivo.colostate.edu/hbooks/pathphys/reprod/placenta/ruminants.html

I'm not sure goats can even develop fibroids - did several searches and came up with nothing.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If she's not eating I would give her a shot of B-complex. Maybe some thiamine if you have it. Is she utd on her vaccinations? If not, I'd go ahead and giver her cd/t shot. 

I would give her some treats, cut some tree branches, mine love maple, and some molasses in her water. She should be fine. Sorry you lost the kid...are you going to milk her? I would, you can establish a wonderful "bond" with your milking does. And, it may help her not to feel so sad. Good luck!


----------

